# Sofia, Bulgaria



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you, Gogo. Fantastic pictures


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Seems like a very nice city, with a mix of old and new!


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Sofia Sheraton.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Surprising...

The old buildings are beautiful, but I'm impressed with some of the new ones.

Thanks for sharing the pics, they're great!


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

Прекраснве фотки прекрасного города :applause:


----------



## tehpr0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Im impressed!Both 'new'and 'old' Sofia are just fabolous!
Congratz to Gogo,u've made an awesome city guide


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice city.
I like the church's design.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great updates from Sofia


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures. Post more if you have.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Great work! I was very impressed with its modern zone, it looks very futuristic


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Beautiful city!  Keep them going.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow, Sofia looks great! Nice modern architecture too. kay:


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Today the weather was just perfect in Sofia, at least for this time of the year, so I took my camera and did a short walk around downtown...What's exciting is that many of the old buildings are being renovated, including the former Royal Palace.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

St. Sophia Basilica - the church that the city is named after. Dating back to the 6th century AD. 



















Old buildings in the historical downtown area that have been recently renovated:


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice photos! Very nice city! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Sofia looks great in winter sun!
Btw, we ourselfs we had one of the greyest and wettest days of the year...


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Stunning buildings. Love it!


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)

Amazing new photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The old town looks handsome & stately - it will be a real draw when the renovations are complete.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Old and new.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The Banya Bashi Mosque - built in 1576.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The mineral springs downtown.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Bulgarian-produced cars, coming soon.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Grand Hotel Sofia.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Vitosha TV Tower - Sofia's tallest building, standing at 186 m. Build in 1985.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

One of my favorite buildings in Sofia - the Residence of the Turkish Ambassador. It was build in 1903 and it used to be the home of Stefan Stambolov - famous 19th century Bulgarian politician who also served as the Prime Minister. He's regarded as one of the founders of modern Bulgaria.


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Wonderful photos GogoSabev. I really like the way you photograph the buildings and streets 

I was in Sofia for about a day on the way to and on the way back from Tel Aviv in September. I really enjoyed exploring the city and seeing how things had changed since I was last there in 2006.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Cheers mate! Those are old photos from last year, but I'll start uploading newer ones soon. I hope you'll be back again and enjoy it even more. Keep well.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The new Museum for Contemporary Art.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The Sofia Hilton.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The recently renovated sidewalk in front of the Sofia University. Job really well done. Photos are from Spring 2012.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The National Library "SS. Cyril and Methodius". Build 1940-1953.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

An old building from the early 20th century, recently renovated and turned into luxurious residential complex.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The following series of photos are from one of the main streets in downtown - "Rakovski".










An interesting old house, but in rather bad shape.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

More from "Rakovski" Street.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

Street "Knyaz Alexander I". It has several beautiful old buildings that have been restored quite nicely.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)

The square in front of the National Theater.


----------



## Pepik (Feb 28, 2013)

great pictures, will visit one day


----------



## abdallah (Aug 19, 2007)

It has the potential of becoming Ballkan's best capital. Athens is caotic, Tirana where I live is messed up beyond repair. Don't know about Blgrade.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

charming city and the cathedral is quite impressive.


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Ive been to sofia.Cool place.


----------



## GogoSabev (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Sofia


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

A slightly different set of images, avoiding the popular destinations in Sofia.

06-th of Octomber 2013


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

END


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

Pictures by user io_bg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos from Sofia


----------



## D.Iv (Dec 27, 2010)

www.4coolpics.com/gallery_photo/77/674623.html


----------



## JloKyM (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wow! nice shots specially the colors and beautiful city as well.


----------



## nh1la (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

^^
WTH???


----------

